# [SOLVED] Aktualizacja gcc

## Radioaktywny

Witam

Zabrałem się za aktualizacje gcc zgodnie z opisem http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/gcc-upgrading.xml

Aktualizuje z wersji gcc 3.3.6 na 3.4.5. Zgodnie z prawem Murphy'ego coś musiało się nie udać, więc nim coś dalej rozwale w systemie lub powrócę do starej wersji gcc wolę zapytać się doświadczonych Grupowiczów.

Aktualizuje przez użycie revdep-rebuild.

Poniższe polecenia przeszły "bez bólu":

```
emerge -uav gcc

gcc-config i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.5

source /etc/profile

emerge --oneshot -av libtool
```

Natomiast 

```
revdep-rebuild --library libstdc++.so.5 -- -p -v
```

 wywala mi następujące błędy:

```

[...]

  found /usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so.3.3.4

  found /usr/qt/3/lib/libqui.so.1.0.0

  found /usr/sbin/famd

  found /usr/sbin/mysqld

 done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild_fb248503.3_rebuild)

Assigning files to ebuilds... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild_fb248503.4_ebuilds)

Evaluating package order...

Warning: Failed to resolve package order.

Will merge in "random" order!

Possible reasons:

- An ebuild is no longer in the portage tree.

- An ebuild is masked, use /etc/portage/packages.keyword

  and/or /etc/portage/package.unmask to unmask it

..... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild_fb248503.5_order)

All prepared. Starting rebuild...

emerge --oneshot -p -v =app-admin/fam-2.7.0-r4 =app-arch/unrar-3.4.3 =app-cdr/cdrdao-1.2.1 =app-cdr/dvd+rw-tools-5.21.4.10.8 =app-cdr/k3b-0.12.8 =app-doc/doxygen-1.4.4 =app-editors/kile-1.8.1-r1 =app-office/openoffice-2.0.1 =app-text/aspell-0.50.5-r4 =app-text/openjade-1.3.2-r1 =app-text/opensp-1.5.1 =app-text/poppler-0.5.0-r4 =app-text/poppler-bindings-0.5.0 =app-text/sablotron-1.0.1 =app-text/tetex-2.0.2-r8 =app-text/xpdf-3.01-r7 =dev-db/mysql-4.1.14 =dev-db/unixODBC-2.2.11-r1 =dev-java/jikes-1.22-r1 =dev-lang/php-5.0.5-r5 =dev-lang/python-2.3.5-r2 =dev-lang/python-2.4.2 =dev-libs/libpcre-6.3 =dev-libs/libusb-0.1.10a =dev-util/gambas-1.0.6 =dev-util/gperf-3.0.1 =games-arcade/crack-attack-1.1.14-r1 =kde-base/arts-1.3.2-r1 =kde-base/arts-3.4.3 =kde-base/kdeaddons-3.3.2 =kde-base/kdeaddons-3.4.3 =kde-base/kdeadmin-3.3.2 =kde-base/kdeadmin-3.4.3 =kde-base/kdeartwork-3.3.2 =kde-base/kdeartwork-3.4.3 =kde-base/kdebase-3.3.2-r3 =kde-base/kdebase-3.4.3-r1 =kde-base/kdegraphics-3.3.2-r2 =kde-base/kdegraphics-3.4.3-r4 =kde-base/kdelibs-3.3.2-r9 =kde-base/kdelibs-3.4.3-r1 =kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.3.2 =kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.4.3 =kde-base/kdenetwork-3.3.2-r1 =kde-base/kdenetwork-3.4.3 =kde-base/kdeutils-3.3.2 =kde-base/kdeutils-3.4.3-r1 =kde-base/kdewebdev-3.3.2-r2 =kde-base/kdewebdev-3.4.3-r1 =kde-misc/ksensors-0.7.3 =mail-client/mozilla-thunderbird-1.0.7 =media-gfx/graphviz-1.16-r1 =media-gfx/imagemagick-6.2.4.2-r1 =media-libs/faad2-2.0-r3 =media-libs/gst-plugins-0.8.11 =media-libs/id3lib-3.8.3-r3 =media-libs/libsdl-1.2.8-r1 =media-libs/musicbrainz-2.1.1 =media-libs/smpeg-0.4.4-r6 =media-libs/taglib-1.4 =media-libs/tiff-3.7.3 =media-libs/tunepimp-0.3.0-r1 =media-plugins/libvisual-plugins-0.2.0 =media-sound/amarok-1.3.8 =media-sound/nforce-audio-1.0.0310 =media-video/avifile-0.7.41.20041001-r1 =media-video/kmplayer-0.9.1a =media-video/mjpegtools-1.6.2-r3 =media-video/transcode-0.6.14-r3 =net-analyzer/nmap-3.83 =net-im/kadu-0.4.3 =net-misc/knemo-0.3.1-r1 =net-misc/kssh-0.7 =net-p2p/kmldonkey-0.10.1 =net-print/hpijs-1.7.1 =sys-apps/dbus-0.60-r4 =sys-apps/groff-1.19.1-r2 =sys-libs/db-4.2.52_p2-r1 =www-client/mozilla-firefox-1.0.7-r4 =x11-apps/ttmkfdir-3.0.9-r3 =x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r6 =x11-libs/qt-3.3.4-r8 =x11-plugins/kdocker-1.3

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies /

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "=kde-base/kdegraphics-3.3.2-r2".

revdep-rebuild failed to emerge all packages

you have the following choices:

- if emerge failed during the build, fix the problems and re-run revdep-rebuild

    or

- use -X or --package-names as first argument (trys to rebuild package, not exact

  ebuild)

    or

- set ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~<your platform>" and/or /etc/portage/package.unmask

  (and remove /root/.revdep-rebuild_fb248503.5_order to be evaluated again)

    or

- modify the above emerge command and run it manually

    or

- compile or unmerge unsatisfied packages manually, remove temporary files and

  try again (you can edit package/ebuild list first)

To remove temporary files, please run:

rm /root/.revdep-rebuild*.?_*

```

a polecenie 

```
revdep-rebuild --package-names --library libstdc++.so.5
```

 także mnie załamuje:

```

[...]

/usr/lib/php5/bin/php-cgi -> dev-lang/php

  /usr/lib/transcode/af6_decore.so -> media-video/transcode

  /usr/lib/xmms/Input/libmp4.so -> media-libs/faad2

  *** /usr/local/lib/codecs/cook.so not owned by any package is broken! ***

  /usr/local/lib/codecs/cook.so -> (none)

  *** /usr/local/lib/codecs/drvc.so not owned by any package is broken! ***

  /usr/local/lib/codecs/drvc.so -> (none)

  /usr/qt/3/bin/assistant -> x11-libs/qt

  /usr/qt/3/bin/designer -> x11-libs/qt

  /usr/qt/3/bin/linguist -> x11-libs/qt

  /usr/qt/3/bin/lrelease -> x11-libs/qt

  /usr/qt/3/bin/lupdate -> x11-libs/qt

  /usr/qt/3/bin/moc -> x11-libs/qt

  /usr/qt/3/bin/msg2qm -> x11-libs/qt

  /usr/qt/3/bin/qm2ts -> x11-libs/qt

  /usr/qt/3/bin/qmake -> x11-libs/qt

  /usr/qt/3/bin/qtconfig -> x11-libs/qt

  /usr/qt/3/bin/uic -> x11-libs/qt

  /usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so.3.3.4 -> x11-libs/qt

  /usr/qt/3/lib/libqui.so.1.0.0 -> x11-libs/qt

  /usr/sbin/famd -> app-admin/fam

  /usr/sbin/mysqld -> dev-db/mysql

 done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild_fb248503.4_packages_raw, /root/.revdep-rebuild_fb248503.4_package_owners)

Cleaning list of packages to rebuild... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild_fb248503.4_packages)

Assigning packages to ebuilds... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild_fb248503.4_ebuilds)

Evaluating package order...

Warning: Failed to resolve package order.

Will merge in "random" order!

Possible reasons:

- An ebuild is no longer in the portage tree.

- An ebuild is masked, use /etc/portage/packages.keyword

  and/or /etc/portage/package.unmask to unmask it

..... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild_fb248503.5_order)

All prepared. Starting rebuild...

emerge --oneshot  =app-admin/fam-2.7.0-r4 =app-arch/unrar-3.4.3 =app-cdr/cdrdao-1.2.1 =app-cdr/dvd+rw-tools-5.21.4.10.8 =app-cdr/k3b-0.12.8USE="-ffmpeg*" =app-doc/doxygen-1.4.4USE="-tetex*-unicode%" =app-editors/kile-1.8.1-r1 =app-office/openoffice-2.0.1USE="-curl*-ldap*-xml2*" =app-text/aspell-0.50.5-r4 =app-text/openjade-1.3.2-r1 =app-text/opensp-1.5.1 =app-text/poppler-0.5.0-r4 =app-text/poppler-bindings-0.5.0 =app-text/sablotron-1.0.1USE="doc*" =app-text/tetex-2.0.2-r8 =app-text/xpdf-3.01-r7 =dev-db/mysql-4.1.14 =dev-db/unixODBC-2.2.11-r1 =dev-java/jikes-1.22-r1 =dev-lang/perl-5.8.7-r3 =dev-lang/php-5.0.5-r5USE="xml*" =dev-lang/python-2.3.5-r2 =dev-lang/python-2.4.2 =dev-libs/libpcre-6.3USE="doc*" =dev-libs/libusb-0.1.10aUSE="doc*" =dev-util/gambas-1.0.6USE="xml*-curl*-mysql*" =dev-util/gperf-3.0.1 =games-arcade/crack-attack-1.1.14-r1 =kde-base/arts-1.3.2-r1USE="esd*vorbis%" =kde-base/arts-3.4.3USE="-nas*" =kde-base/kdeaddons-3.3.2USE="esd*" =kde-base/kdeaddons-3.4.3 =kde-base/kdeadmin-3.3.2 =kde-base/kdeadmin-3.4.3 =kde-base/kdeartwork-3.3.2 =kde-base/kdeartwork-3.4.3 =kde-base/kdebase-3.3.2-r3USE="-ldap*" =kde-base/kdebase-3.4.3-r1USE="-ldap*" =kde-base/kdegraphics-3.3.2-r3 =kde-base/kdegraphics-3.4.3-r4 =kde-base/kdelibs-3.3.2-r10USE="doc*-tiff*" =kde-base/kdelibs-3.4.3-r1USE="-tiff*" =kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.3.2USE="vorbis%" =kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.4.3USE="-audiofile*" =kde-base/kdenetwork-3.3.2-r2 =kde-base/kdenetwork-3.4.3 =kde-base/kdeutils-3.3.2 =kde-base/kdeutils-3.4.3-r1USE="-snmp*" =kde-base/kdewebdev-3.3.2-r2USE="doc*" =kde-base/kdewebdev-3.4.3-r1 =kde-misc/ksensors-0.7.3 =mail-client/mozilla-thunderbird-1.0.7USE="-ldap*" =media-gfx/graphviz-1.16-r1 =media-gfx/imagemagick-6.2.5.5USE="zlib%-bzip2%-gs%-minimal%-nocxx%-tiff*-xml2*" =media-libs/faad2-2.0-r3 =media-libs/gst-plugins-0.8.11 =media-libs/id3lib-3.8.3-r4USE="doc*-examples%" =media-libs/libsdl-1.2.8-r1USE="esd*-noflagstrip%-pic%" =media-libs/musicbrainz-2.1.1 =media-libs/netpbm-10.30-r1USE="-tiff*" =media-libs/smpeg-0.4.4-r6USE="-mmx%" =media-libs/taglib-1.4 =media-libs/tiff-3.7.3 =media-libs/tunepimp-0.3.0-r1USE="-minimal%" =media-plugins/libvisual-plugins-0.2.0USE="esd*" =media-sound/amarok-1.3.8 =media-sound/nforce-audio-1.0.0310 =media-video/kmplayer-0.9.1a =media-video/mjpegtools-1.8.0-r1 =media-video/mpeg2vidcodec-12-r1 =media-video/transcode-0.6.14-r3USE="-imagemagick*-xml2*-xvid*" =net-analyzer/nmap-3.83 =net-im/kadu-0.4.3USE="-nas*" =net-misc/knemo-0.3.1-r1 =net-misc/kssh-0.7 =net-p2p/kmldonkey-0.10.1 =net-print/hpijs-1.7.1 =sys-apps/dbus-0.60-r4USE="-xml2*" =sys-apps/groff-1.19.1-r2 =sys-libs/db-4.2.52_p2-r1 =www-client/mozilla-firefox-1.0.7-r4 =x11-apps/ttmkfdir-3.0.9-r3 =x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r6 =x11-libs/qt-3.3.4-r8USE="-mysql*-nas*-odbc*" =x11-plugins/kdocker-1.3

..........

Calculating dependencies |

!!! '=kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.3.2USE="vorbis%"' is not a valid package atom.

!!! Please check ebuild(5) for full details.

!!! (Did you specify a version but forget to prefix with '='?)

revdep-rebuild failed to emerge all packages

you have the following choices:

- if emerge failed during the build, fix the problems and re-run revdep-rebuild

    or

- use -X or --package-names as first argument (trys to rebuild package, not exact

  ebuild)

    or

- set ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~<your platform>" and/or /etc/portage/package.unmask

  (and remove /root/.revdep-rebuild_fb248503.5_order to be evaluated again)

    or

- modify the above emerge command and run it manually

    or

- compile or unmerge unsatisfied packages manually, remove temporary files and

  try again (you can edit package/ebuild list first)

To remove temporary files, please run:

rm /root/.revdep-rebuild*.?_*

```

Czy to oznacza, że wszystkie pakiety wyszczególnione po: 

```
All prepared. Starting rebuild... 
```

 muszę ponownie przekompilować ręcznie i dopiero wtedy mogę przebudowac cały system?

----------

## Raku

usuń sobie EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="-v" z make.conf, bo to pewnie przez to masz błędy

----------

## Radioaktywny

 *Raku wrote:*   

> usuń sobie EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="-v" z make.conf, bo to pewnie przez to masz błędy

 

To chyba nie to. Zapodaje emerge --info:

```
[root@prime~]# emerge --info

Portage 2.1_pre5-r4 (default-linux/x86/2006.0, gcc-3.4.5, glibc-2.3.5-r2, 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2500+

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.14

ccache version 2.3 [enabled]

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5-r2, 2.4.2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.12

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r6

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -Os -pipe -s -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.3/env /usr/kde/3.3/share/config /usr/kde/3.3/shutdown /usr/kde/3.4/env /usr/kde/3.4/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /usr/share/texmf/dvipdfm/config/ /usr/share/texmf/dvips/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/generic/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/platex/config/ /usr/share/texmf/xdvi/ /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -Os -pipe -s"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig ccache distlocks sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl http://src.gentoo.pl http://gentoo.osuosl.org http://gentoo.zie.pg.gda.pl"

LANG="pl_PL"

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j2 -s"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/home/portemp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl/gentoo-portage"

USE="X alsa apache2 apm arts avi berkdb bitmap-fonts crypt cups debug doc dri eds emboss encode esd foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif gpm gstreamer gtk2 imlib ipv6 java jpeg kde kdeenablefinal libg++ libwww mad mikmod motif mp3 mpeg ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl oss pam pdflib perl png python qt quicktime readline sdl spell ssl svga tcpd truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev usb vorbis x86 xml xmms xv zlib elibc_glibc kernel_linux linguas_pl userland_GNU"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, LDFLAGS
```

EDIT

Udało mi się znaleśc rozwiązanie problemu. Jeżeli aktualizacja do końca przebiegnie pomyślnie to przedstawie rozwiazanie i [SOLVED]

----------

## dlugidll

napisz co zrobiles dla potomnych aby naprawic ten blad

swoja droga, firefox-bin dziala szybciej na nowym gcc 3.4.5 

mam na mysli przelaczanie miedzy zakladkami

wreszcie tak szybko jak w windowsie

----------

## YANOUSHek

Może się podepnę pod temat:

Czy po zmianie gcc z 3.3.6 na 3.4.5 konieczne jest przekompilowanie całego systemu?

----------

## BeteNoire

Najprościej rzecz ujmując: TAK.  :Wink: 

----------

## YANOUSHek

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> Najprościej rzecz ujmując: TAK. ;)

 

A wiadomo przynajmniej, czy w najbliższym czasie szykuje się wyjście gcc 4? Nie mam zamiaru robić tego drugi raz w najbliższym czasie:

```

$ emerge -pve world

/* CIACH */

Total size of downloads: 1,283,009 kB

$ emerge -pve world | genlop -t --pretend

/* CIACH */

Estimated update time: 1 day, 8 hours, 50 minutes.
```

Przecież to się zabić można.

----------

## RushPL

Ok, w koncu okazja do napisania na tym forum.  :Very Happy:  Witam wszystkich znajomych i nieznajomych. No ja upgrade'owalem gcc do 3.4.5 i nie robilem re-emerge'a calego worlda(jedynie 'emerge system'), po prostu nie mozna wywalic starego gcc. Ja w tym momencie mam pol gentoo skompilowane na nowej wersji, a pol na starej i wszystko smiga.

Przy okazji, chcialem emerge'owac sobie gcc-2.95, ale wywala mi, ze "masked by: profile", czy moge bez wiekszych konsekwencji olac to i wymusic mu instalacje ?

----------

## arsen

@YANOUSHek: gcc 4.0 jest od dawna, ja posiadam gcc 4.1 wszystko mam skompilowane gcc z seri 4.x

----------

## n0rbi666

arsen - używasz gcc 4.1 z portage czy z overlaya jakiegoś ?

----------

## arsen

z portage.

----------

## pwe

 *arsen wrote:*   

> z portage.

 a glibc??

bo sie zastanawiam nad tym z overlaya (2.4) przy poprzednim mialem jakies problemy z kompilacja :/

----------

## arsen

```

sys-libs/glibc-2.3.6-r3

```

też z portage

----------

## danrok^

Dobra, a czy kod jest jakoś lepiej zoptymalizowany? programy chodzą szybciej?

----------

## arsen

Lepiej zoptymalizowany, a komp nie będzie nagle ferrari z powodu gcc  :Smile: 

----------

## pwe

zemergowałem sobie GCC 4.1 i:

emerge --ifo pokazuje mi ze mam stara wersje 3.4.4 : moze ktos wie czemu? 

eix

```
* sys-devel/gcc

     Available versions:  [P]2.95.3-r9 [P]3.1.1-r2 [P]3.2.2 [P]3.2.3-r4 [P]3.3.2-r7 [P]3.3.5-r1 [P]3.3.5.20050130-r1 [P]3.3.6 [P]3.4.1-r3 ?3.4.4-r1 ?3.4.5 ?3.4.5-r1 ?4.0.2-r3 ?4.1.0

     Installed:           4.1.0
```

emerge ggc -av

```
[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/gcc-4.1.0  USE="fortran multislot nls -bootstrap -build -gcj -gtk -hardened -ip28 -mudflap -nocxx -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -vanilla" 0 kB
```

emerge --info

```
gentoo64 pwe # emerge --info

Portage 2.1_pre5-r4 (default-linux/amd64/2006.0, gcc-3.4.4, glibc-2.4-r0, 2.6.15-gentoo-r7 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.15-gentoo-r7 x86_64 AMD Opteron(tm) Processor 144

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.14

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5-r2, 2.4.2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.12

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r7

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r2, 2.16.91.0.6

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -pipe -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/env /usr/kde/3.4/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/shutdown /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -pipe -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig digest distlocks sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.osuosl.org http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="pl_PL"

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="amd64 X alsa avi berkdb bitmap-fonts cdr crypt cups dri dvd eds emboss foomaticdb fortran gif gpm gstreamer imlib ipv6 jpeg kde lzw lzw-tiff mp3 mpeg ncurses nls nptl nptlonly opengl pam pdflib perl png python qt quicktime readline sdl spell ssl tcpd tiff truetype-fonts type1-fonts usb userlocales xpm xv zlib elibc_glibc kernel_linux linguas_pl userland_GNU video_cards_nvidia"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, LDFLAGS
```

----------

## arsen

gcc są slotowane, masz oba w systemie, o gcc-config słyszał?  :Smile: 

----------

## pwe

 *arsen wrote:*   

> gcc są slotowane, masz oba w systemie, o gcc-config słyszał? 

 

nie mam wywaliłem  :Smile: 

```
gentoo64 pwe # emerge -C =gcc-3.4.4 -av

>>> These are the packages that would be unmerged:

--- Couldn't find =gcc-3.4.4 to unmerge.

>>> No packages selected for removal by unmerge.

```

co do gcc-config :  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> gentoo64 pwe # gcc-config help
> 
>  * gcc-config is deprecated and is just a frontend to the compiler
> 
>  * eselect module.  In the future, gcc-config will be removed
> ...

   :Wink: 

a na serio to

```
Available compilers for CTARGET i686-pc-linux-gnu

  [1]   x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.0/x86-vanilla

Available compilers for CTARGET x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

  [2]   x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.4/default

  [3]   x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.4/hardened

  [4]   x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.4/hardenednopie

  [5]   x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.4/hardenednopiessp

  [6]   x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.4/hardenednossp

  [7]   x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.0/amd64-vanilla

Activated profiles:

  i686-pc-linux-gnu         x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.0/x86-vanilla

  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu *     x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.0/amd64-vanilla

```

czyli mam aktywny 4.1

ps 

```
   i686-pc-linux-gnu         x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.0/x86-vanilla
```

 to jest bo glibc nie chcial sie kompilowac

----------

## mirek

Masz dalej w systemie gcc3.4.4 

Poczytaj tutaj jak powinienes zrobic

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/pl/base/x86/gcc-upgrading-guide.xml

----------

## pwe

 *mirek wrote:*   

> Masz dalej w systemie gcc3.4.4 
> 
> Poczytaj tutaj jak powinienes zrobic
> 
> http://www.gentoo.org/proj/pl/base/x86/gcc-upgrading-guide.xml

 

wczesniej jut to robiłem, nadal mam gcc-3.4.4 mimo:

```
gentoo64 pwe # gcc-config -l

Available compilers for CTARGET i686-pc-linux-gnu

  [1]   x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.0/x86-vanilla

Available compilers for CTARGET x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

  [2]   x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.4/default

  [3]   x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.4/hardened

  [4]   x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.4/hardenednopie

  [5]   x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.4/hardenednopiessp

  [6]   x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.4/hardenednossp

  [7]   x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.0/amd64-vanilla

Activated profiles:

  i686-pc-linux-gnu         x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.0/x86-vanilla

  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu *     x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.0/amd64-vanilla

```

----------

## spiker

hmmm..... a moze tak??

```

emerge -C gcc-3.4.4-r1

```

----------

## mirek

Jezeli juz to

```
emerge -aC =sys-devel/gcc-3.4*
```

----------

## pwe

 *spiker wrote:*   

> hmmm..... a moze tak??
> 
> ```
> 
> emerge -C gcc-3.4.4-r1
> ...

 

```
gentoo64 pwe # emerge -C gcc-3.4.4-r1

--- Couldn't find gcc-3.4.4-r1 to unmerge.

>>> No packages selected for removal by unmerge.
```

 *mirek wrote:*   

> Jezeli juz to 
> 
> ```
> 
> emerge -aC =sys-devel/gcc-3.4*
> ...

 

```
gentoo64 pwe # emerge -aC =sys-devel/gcc-3.4*

>>> These are the packages that would be unmerged:

--- Couldn't find =sys-devel/gcc-3.4* to unmerge.

>>> No packages selected for removal by unmerge.
```

 :Smile: 

----------

## arsen

pokaż wynik polecenia

```

qlist -Iv sys-devel/gcc

```

----------

## pwe

 *arsen wrote:*   

> pokaż wynik polecenia
> 
> ```
> 
> qlist -Iv sys-devel/gcc
> ...

 

```
gentoo64 pwe # qlist -Iv sys-devel/gcc

sys-devel/gcc-4.1.0

sys-devel/gcc-config-2.0.0_beta2

```

troche czasu teraz mam to powalcze  :Smile: 

----------

## arsen

coś musiało pójść nie tak skoro przy usuwaniu starego gcc nie usunął ci wpisów z 

```

/etc/env.d/gcc/

```

ręcznie się pobaw i pousuwaj wpisy ze starego gcc

----------

## pwe

```
gentoo64 gcc # ls

config  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.0

```

```

gentoo64 gcc # cat config

CURRENT=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.4
```

miałes racje jak widać wyżej, zamieniłem recznie, zobaczymy czy bedzie działoło  :Smile:  dam oczywiście znać   :Exclamation: 

----------

## Radioaktywny

Witam ponownie

Tak jak napisałem podaję krótki opis tego co zrobiłem aby rozwiazać problem.

Gdy podczas wydawania polecenia 

```
revdep-rebuild --library libstdc++.so.5
```

otrzymywałem bład tego typu:

```
emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "=kde-base/kdegraphics-3.3.2-r2"
```

  usuwałem i emergowałem ponownie problematyczny ebuilds.

Problem powstał przy kde-3.4 który nie chciał kompilować się przy nowym gcc. W konsekwencji wywaliłem kde-3.4 oraz jeszcze siedzącyw systemie kde-3.3 i byłem zmuszony emergować kde-3.5 z ~x86.

Po poprawnym wykonaniu wszystkich poleceń z http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/gcc-upgrading.xml (dla aktualizacji przez użycie revdep-rebuild) kernel nie ładował modułów nvsound i nvidia. Przekompilowałem więc pod nowym gcc kernel i te moduły.

Wszystko poszło ok. System działa poprawnie.

```
emerge --info

Portage 2.1_pre6-r2 (default-linux/x86/2006.0, gcc-3.4.5, glibc-2.3.5-r2, 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 i686)
```

```
gcc-config -l

 [1] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.6

 [2] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.6-hardened

 [3] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.6-hardenednopie

 [4] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.6-hardenednopiessp

 [5] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.6-hardenednossp

 [6] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.5 *

 [7] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.5-hardened

 [8] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.5-hardenednopie

 [9] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.5-hardenednopiessp

 [10] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.5-hardenednossp
```

----------

## backfire

Witam! Jak moge sprawdzic czy wszystko poszlo dobrze przy zmianie nowego gcc, zrobilem to za pomoca emerge -e system i emerge -e world, oczywiscie wedlug tego opisu http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/gcc-upgrading.xml#upgrade-3.3-to-3.4

, ale podczas kompilacji podejrzalem co robi i jako domyslny gcc czasami mial jeszcze ustawione gcc-3.3.6, a czasami 3.4.5, kiedy przed cala operacja mial ustawione gcc-3.4.5, to normalne czy cos sie popsulo  ?

----------

## karaluch

Witam, pewnie zaraz zostane zmieszany z blotem za swoje niskich lotow pytanie ale jak wy obchodzicie to zamaskowanie dla gcc 4.1.0

Zgodnie z http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Upgrade_to_gcc4 zrobilem tak:

```
  GNU nano 1.3.10       File: /etc/portage/package.keywords

~sys-devel/gcc-4.1.0 -*

~sys-libs/glibc-2.4-r1 ~x86
```

Mam glibc odpowiednio nowy:

```
 emerge --info

Portage 2.1_pre6-r5 (default-linux/x86/2005.1, gcc-3.4.5, glibc-2.4-r1, 2.6.15-gentoo-r7 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.15-gentoo-r7 i686 AMD Duron(tm) Processor

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.0_pre16

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5-r2, 2.4.2-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r7

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r2

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=athlon-tbird -pipe -funroll-loops -fomit-frame-pointer -ftracer -fforce-addr -ffast-math -DNDEBUG -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT -DG_DISABLE_CHECKS -DG_DISABLE_CASE_CHECKS -s"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=athlon-tbird -pipe -funroll-loops -momit-leaf-frame-pointer -ftracer -fforce-addr -ffast-math -DNDEBUG -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT -DG_DISABLE_CHECKS -DG_DISABLE_CASE_CHECKS -s"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig ccache distlocks keepwork metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://gentoo.po.opole.pl http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl"

LANG="pl_PL"

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 X apm avi berkdb bitmap-fonts crypt cups dri eds emboss encode foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif gpm gstreamer gtk2 imlib ipv6 jpeg kde kerberos ldap libclamav libg++ libwww mad mikmod motif mp3 mpeg mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly oav ogg oggvorbis opengl oss pam pdflib perl png python qt quicktime readline samba sdl spell ssl symlink tcpd truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts vorbis xml xml2 xmms xv zlib elibc_glibc kernel_linux linguas_pl userland_GNU video_cards_mga"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, LDFLAGS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

A mimo tego ciagle straszy mnie package.mask !!

```
server ~ # emerge =sys-devel/gcc-4.1.0 -ap

>>> --pretend disables --ask... removing --ask from options.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "=sys-devel/gcc-4.1.0" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- sys-devel/gcc-4.1.0 (masked by: package.mask)

# Mark Loeser <halcy0n@gentoo.org> (02 Mar 2006)

# Will be in flux for the next week or so while we get issues straightened out

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.
```

Pytam co jest grane ;-))

----------

## pwe

a to:

```
echo "sys-devel/gcc" >> /etc/portage/package.unmask
```

?

najlepiej miec chyba tak w package.unmask:

```
sys-devel/gcc-config

sys-devel/gcc

sys-libs/libstdc++-v3
```

----------

## karaluch

Wczesniej w package.unmask mialem sys-devel/gcc-4.1.0 i tez nie chodzilo wiec poszukalem jeszcze i zmienialem na taki zapis jak w tym manualu, ale spoko dzieki juz teraz udmaskowuje  :Smile: 

Do moderatorow - jezeli uwazacie ze to co napisalem nie pomoze nikomu to kasowanie jak najbardziej mile widziane ale jezeli ktos np. taki jak ja moze dowiedziec sie z tego czegos przydatnego to chba warto zostawic pozdro

-------

Wywalilo mi blad:

```
gcc -c   -O -DENABLE_CHECKING -DENABLE_ASSERT_CHECKING -DIN_GCC   -W -Wall -Wwrite-strings -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wold-style-definition -Wmissing-format-attribute    -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DGENERATOR_FILE -I. -Ibuild -I/var/tmp/portage/gcc-4.1.0/work/gcc-4.1.0/gcc -I/var/tmp/portage/gcc-4.1.0/work/gcc-4.1.0/gcc/build -I/var/tmp/portage/gcc-4.1.0/work/gcc-4.1.0/gcc/../include -I/var/tmp/portage/gcc-4.1.0/work/gcc-4.1.0/gcc/../libcpp/include     -o build/genattrtab.o /var/tmp/portage/gcc-4.1.0/work/gcc-4.1.0/gcc/genattrtab.c

gcc -c   -O -DENABLE_CHECKING -DENABLE_ASSERT_CHECKING -DIN_GCC   -W -Wall -Wwrite-strings -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wold-style-definition -Wmissing-format-attribute    -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DGENERATOR_FILE -I. -Ibuild -I/var/tmp/portage/gcc-4.1.0/work/gcc-4.1.0/gcc -I/var/tmp/portage/gcc-4.1.0/work/gcc-4.1.0/gcc/build -I/var/tmp/portage/gcc-4.1.0/work/gcc-4.1.0/gcc/../include -I/var/tmp/portage/gcc-4.1.0/work/gcc-4.1.0/gcc/../libcpp/include     -o build/genautomata.o /var/tmp/portage/gcc-4.1.0/work/gcc-4.1.0/gcc/genautomata.c

gcc -c   -O -DENABLE_CHECKING -DENABLE_ASSERT_CHECKING -DIN_GCC   -W -Wall -Wwrite-strings -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wold-style-definition -Wmissing-format-attribute    -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DGENERATOR_FILE -I. -Ibuild -I/var/tmp/portage/gcc-4.1.0/work/gcc-4.1.0/gcc -I/var/tmp/portage/gcc-4.1.0/work/gcc-4.1.0/gcc/build -I/var/tmp/portage/gcc-4.1.0/work/gcc-4.1.0/gcc/../include -I/var/tmp/portage/gcc-4.1.0/work/gcc-4.1.0/gcc/../libcpp/include     -o build/varray.o /var/tmp/portage/gcc-4.1.0/work/gcc-4.1.0/gcc/varray.c

gcc   -O -DENABLE_CHECKING -DENABLE_ASSERT_CHECKING -DIN_GCC   -W -Wall -Wwrite-strings -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wold-style-definition -Wmissing-format-attribute    -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -DGENERATOR_FILE  -o build/genattrtab \

 build/genattrtab.o build/genautomata.o \

 build/rtl.o build/read-rtl.o build/ggc-none.o build/min-insn-modes.o build/gensupport.o build/insn-conditions.o build/print-rtl.o build/errors.o \

 build/varray.o ../build-i686-pc-linux-gnu/libiberty/libiberty.a -lm

build/genattrtab /var/tmp/portage/gcc-4.1.0/work/gcc-4.1.0/gcc/config/i386/i386.md > tmp-attrtab.c

/bin/sh: line 1: 12695 Segmentation fault      build/genattrtab /var/tmp/portage/gcc-4.1.0/work/gcc-4.1.0/gcc/config/i386/i386.md >tmp-attrtab.c

make[2]: *** [s-attrtab] Error 139

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gcc-4.1.0/work/build/gcc'

make[1]: *** [stage1_build] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gcc-4.1.0/work/build/gcc'

make: *** [profiledbootstrap] Error 2

!!! ERROR: sys-devel/gcc-4.1.0 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1565:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 974:   Called src_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 1280:   Called toolchain_src_compile

  toolchain.eclass, line 24:   Called gcc_src_compile

  toolchain.eclass, line 1487:   Called gcc_do_make

!!! emake failed with profiledbootstrap

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.
```

Znalazlem na bugzilli podobny problem https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=125273 ale nikt go jeszcze nie rozwiazal

----

Powyzszy problem czesciowo rozwiazalem, przed kompilacja musze wyczyscic /usr/tmp/portage/gcc

ale pojawia sie kolejny problem, bylem juz w ogrodku.... (przeskoczylem na 4.1.0/default) ale jak wiadomo 2006.0 robi duze zmainy w gcc-config i po przejsciu na ten profil nie mam mojego kernelka juz w liscie dostepnych  :Sad: 

```
server ~ # eselect compiler list

Available compilers for CTARGET i686-pc-linux-gnu

  [1]   i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.5/default

  [2]   i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.5/hardened

  [3]   i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.5/hardenednopie

  [4]   i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.5/hardenednopiessp

  [5]   i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.5/hardenednossp

  [6]   i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.0/vanilla

Activated profiles:

  i686-pc-linux-gnu *       i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.5/default
```

```
server ~ # gcc-config i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.0

 * gcc-config is deprecated and is just a frontend to the compiler

 * eselect module.  In the future, gcc-config will be removed

 * from portage.  Please see 'eselect compiler help'

!!! Error: Invalid profile: i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.0

exiting.
```

Mam tylko vanilie dla 4.1.0 a wiec wrocilem do 3.4.5 bo mialem nadzieje ze powtorzenie krokow cos pomoze ale jak na razie to nic nie wymyslilem HELP

----------

